# Nedzad Sinanovic



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Name: Nedzad Sinanovic 
Height: 7-3 
Weight: 225 
Position: Center 
Home: Zanica Celik (Bosnia-Herzegovina) 
What Averbuck had to say about Nedzad's skills:
*	He's an athletic player with long arms who runs well 
*	He is probably 3-4 years away from playing in the NBA 
*	He will play in Europe and hopefully develop into a great NBA player 
*	He wants to learn as much as he can about the game 
*	Has put on 10-12 pounds of muscle in a weight and conditioning program in the last two months 
*	Needs to add more muscle and bulk. According to physicans he can safely put on as much as 35 pounds. 
*	Played 1/2 the year for the Citluk (Bosnia) second traveling team this past year 
*	Played the other half of the past year for Malaga's (Spain) second traveling team 
*	His body shape compares to Shawn Bradley's, but he has bigger shoulders 
*	He is strictly a center


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Thanks, I was looking for info on this guy and couldn't find anything meaningful anywhere. I wonder if they really wanted this guy or if he was just a name on a list.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Good post, QRICH.

One more KEY piece of information:

Year of birth: 1983.

Drafting a guy who's that big (I've read 7'1"; it would be nice if he's really 7'3") at that age (19 or 20, depending on his birthday) that late in the draft seems to be a pretty good gamble.

If he sucks overseas: big deal. If he develops enough to ever play in the NBA: awesome.

Ed O.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

I'm tempted to say that he's just a name off a list that they picked but with the army of scouts that Whitsitt has my bet would be that they actually scouted this guy thinking he might be available around here.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

From ESPN.com:



> *Nedzad Sinanovic | C | 7-1 | Bosnia *
> 
> Ford's Take: He's a project. Too thin, needs to get bigger but he's skilled around the basket.


Worse things could be said about a ~20 year-old late-2nd rounder... wonder if he'll come over for summer league.

Ed O.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> Name: Nedzad Sinanovic
> Height: 7-3
> Weight: 225
> ...


He'll never see the light of the GAAAARRRDDEEEN! It's prolly true, most 2nd rounders enver make it out of training camp.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Nedzad Sinanovic*



> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> 
> 
> He'll never see the light of the GAAAARRRDDEEEN! It's prolly true, most 2nd rounders enver make it out of training camp.


What about Boumtje Boumtje?


----------

